# M/C - AF ???



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

I had a M/C at 5 weeks - since then my hospital have been monitoring my HCG levels which have all over the place and refuse to go back to normal last check still 17 - since the M/C I have been spotting brown blood and had two AF's if that is possible? so I think that is now just over two weeks of bleeding - is this normal? - I am still really tired and a little bloated and feel like I have PMT and quite down - but that is probably due to my M/C?

Thanks

xx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

HI

I had another HCG test today - it came back at 40 will be coming up to 3 weeks of bleeding soon and varying HCG levels - would really appreciate some advice is this normal?? really worrying 

Thanks

xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would ask to be scanned as it may be that unfortunately the miscarrige didn't come away completely and you may need surgery. The ongoing bleeding and varible blood levels may well be indicating this.

Ruth


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Thankyou - u have confirmed what I was thinking- I have a scan and another BT booked for monday.

Really scared and worried. 

xxx


----------

